# Rut duration



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

This is the first year I have bowhunted. Thankfully I have been successful. Meat in the freezer. Nice doe from the Deer Creek area. The question I have is how long does the rut last? I have only hunted during gun season, so I never really paid attention. What "tricks" are there to hunting post-rut?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The "rut" cycle will really last through January and even later in some areas. By this I mean there will be does that do not get bred in the first cycle that come in estrus again a month later and so forth until they are indeed bred. Obviously more are in at one time in early November when the primary rut begins so this is when things are the craziest. However, you will see rut activity and breeding going on through the rest of the year just in a more sporadic amount. I would say in most areas the real craziness that most people refer to will subside somewhat in the next couple of weeks. The good thing is that beyond that time the bucks will still be searching for those does that are not yet done.


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

I believe there was a post made on here not too long ago that said Nov 15 would be the "peak" of the rut. If you are seeing some rut activity now in your area, it should only get better the next week or 2.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think the experts were going out on much of a limb declaring November 15 as the "peak". You can pretty much count on the peak being somewhere in that area. I would guess November 8-16 myself for the peak. Which exact day is bigger than the others in your particular area I feel is a crap shoot. The biologists have not mastered this whole process to the point of being able to forecast the exact day.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Keys to the rut:
Fall equinox is key... fell on 9/22/08... from that point you find the 2nd full moon... 1st one was 10/14/08... second one is 11/13/08... from this second full moon the prime of the rut is always 7-10 days after. This year I expect the "peak" to be 20th-23rd of Nov. So I always figure it this way... Equinox + 2 full moons +7 days = primetiime

One note... I have noticed the boys start roaming during daylight hours 7-10 days after the 1st full moon... and have taken my bucks the first week in nov consistantly.

The bucks in Tusc county are wondering and starting to chase but will be in complete heavy pursuit in another week or so. Older does will come in first and some may be there already... but it seems to me the bucks are still in the seek mode not the breed mode.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

bgpark1 said:


> Keys to the rut:
> Fall equinox is key... fell on 9/22/08... from that point you find the 2nd full moon... 1st one was 10/14/08... second one is 11/13/08... from this second full moon the prime of the rut is always 7-10 days after. This year I expect the "peak" to be 20th-23rd of Nov. So I always figure it this way... Equinox + 2 full moons +7 days = primetiime
> 
> One note... I have noticed the boys start roaming during daylight hours 7-10 days after the 1st full moon... and have taken my bucks the first week in nov consistantly.
> ...


I used to try and make the moon phase theory work in my mind but the more years that go by the harder it is for me to buy in to that theory. If you use that theory then the peak day can fluctuate by as much as nearly a full month. Last year's peak would be November 2 whereas 2005 would have been November 23. In 2002 it should have been November 27. In 2010 it is going to be October 30?? I just do not see that much fluctuation in the peak dates. For me it seems to pretty much fall in the 8-15th area. I think the lunar phase affects what we see of the activity in that we tend to see more movement in the daytime hours during the new moon phase than perhaps the full moon phase.


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

If you have some time on your hands take a gander at this...
http://www.trmichels.com/RutDates.htm


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. It is very interesting. grabrick- good link. Just when you think you know something.


----------

